# Greenheads + Greenwing = Gumbo



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Had a fun night in the marsh and then used one of Goob's gumbo recipes that he posted on another thread. From his recipe, I left out the okra and added some cayenne pepper. It was awesome!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey jeff thanks for inviting me over, sorry I couldn't make it, I must have overlooked the invite... -O,- . ;-)


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

YUMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

If it don't have okra, it ain't gumbo!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

paddler213 said:


> If it don't have okra, it ain't gumbo!!


I couldn't find any at the store - what does it taste like?

Also, here is the link for Goob's gumbo recipe. It'll change the way you think about eating ducks in the future - its amazing!

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/28349-duck-gumbo.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> I couldn't find any at the store - what does it taste like?
> 
> Also, here is the link for Goob's gumbo recipe. It'll change the way you think about eating ducks in the future - its amazing!
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/28349-duck-gumbo.html


 You should be able to find it in the frozen veggy section.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I only put okra in seafood gumbo. All my others are okra-less


----------



## smokinqwack (Nov 7, 2015)

Paddler I agree...and to answer the taste question....pure amazingness


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You know what's really good?? Gumbo with duck, shrimp and andouille sausage....... and okra!! 

Yes, you should be able to find frozen okra fairly easily. Fresh is tougher. We grew our own a couple of years ago, weird looking plant.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I only put okra in seafood gumbo. All my others are okra-less


Yep, okra is not an essential ingredient in gumbo. I like okra in my gumbo if I can find it. Its not always on the grocer's shelves here in Hooterville where both CPAjeff and I shop.

There's really no right or wrong way to make gumbo as along as it has roux in it.
.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Some gumbos use something called filet gumbo, which is dried and powdered sassafras leaf. It is not related to okra but does have have a thickening effect, kind of like okra.

On the question of what Okra tastes like, it is a fairly mild flavored veg. It has a unique texture that some describe as being a thickener and others just call slime.

Aside from gumbo, here are two good ways to make okra. One is diced, rolled in cornmeal, and fried. Another is to take one okra pod and chop it up and cook it in your spaghetti sauce. Another is pickled. I guess that makes three, not two doesn't it?

I was once served a dish by some folks in Florida that was a kind of meat loaf with chopped up pieces of tomato and okra in it. The dish was very good.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

massmanute said:


> Some gumbos use something called filet gumbo, which is dried and powdered sassafras leaf. It is not related to okra but does have have a thickening effect, kind of like okra.
> 
> On the question of what Okra tastes like, it is a fairly mild flavored veg. It has a unique texture that some describe as being a thickener and others just call slime.
> 
> ...


One of my most cherished possessions is my 2/3 empty baby food jar of homemade filet from my grandmother. It's about 30 years old now and I use it once a year in her memory. She lived to the ripe old age of 99 before passing on and it's one of the last things I have made by her. After 30 years it is still good! There are places in LA you can buy it and it's still made the old fashioned way.

Now for you okra lovers who put okra in your gumbo. You need to de-slime it first before putting it in your gumbo. That takes a while, probably over 1/2 hour. I do it while I am letting the water slow boil after putting the roux and veggies in. To de-slime your okra, get a large cast iron skillet, pour some oil to cover the bottom and put in your okra on medium heat. As the okra starts to slowly cook it will start "sliming". Keep stirring it gently until the slime has pretty much cooked off, this will take a good half hour or even more. If you do that prior to adding it to the gumbo your gumbo won't be slimey.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Is file" and filet the same thing?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Is file" and filet the same thing?


Yep, it is just the pronunciation. It's all the same, ground up sassafras leaves.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

How many servings does that recipe make after it's all cooked down?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Goshawk said:


> How many servings does that recipe make after it's all cooked down?


To be honest, I'd say 8-10.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> To be honest, I'd say 8-10.


Or just two if you're feeding Cajun's


----------

